# Sticker removal?



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

At the risk of being blasphemous, has anyone found a good and non-destructive way to remove some of the stickering from their newer Bianchi? Specifically, I am talking about the 2015 Sempre which has a combination matte and gloss black finish. I love the bike (as I did my 2012 Sempre) but I prefer a little less Formula One and a little more understated. I only really want to remove the seat tube and fork stickers as I think that would be enough. I understand Bianchi wants folks to know its a Bianchi but I think mine says it 14 times which, imho, is a little over the top.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

On my Sempre, the decals are buried under the clear coat. I would say it would be difficult to remove without damaging the paint.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

I think you are right Pete. Formula 1 it is. At least my black frame is less flashy than the red/white/black it replaced.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

What? Isn't it Celeste?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Agree on the F1 reference. Was at my LBS today and loved the look of the new Fuji line because the branding was so low key. Give me logo's in a classic panel and a nice head badge and I am happy. Most better bikes will have a clear coat over the decals, the lower priced ones are on top and could be removed but not sure how. Blow dryer heat and some alcohol?


----------

